# Registration Query



## Tobeman (Oct 30, 2010)

Chaps and Chapettes

I've just signed up with the TTOC, but was presented with an error (time out) once returning from PayPal (just read the fact that you lose a cut of the membership fee for paying like that, so apologies! I'll know for next time) as I'd taken too long to put the order through (phone rang...).

I have received confirmation email and can see PayPal monies have been paid, but no sign of my membership number. I just want to make sure that this is a manual process and not something I have cocked up by taking too long to go through the process. Have checked Spam folders and nadda. Order #: 5963

Thanks, Toby


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best to wait until I finish work , I can't process orders and sell rail tickets at the same time


----------



## Tobeman (Oct 30, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Best to wait until I finish work , I can't process orders and sell rail tickets at the same time


  just checking I didn't make a mistake! No rush... hope you're on time and a half


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Fat chance ,every day is flat rate .


----------



## Tobeman (Oct 30, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Fat chance ,every day is flat rate .


 - as a daily commuter by train:


You have my sympathy[/*]
Can you get me a discount?  [/*]

Thanks for sorting my membership


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Tobeman said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Fat chance ,every day is flat rate .
> ...


Not on those FCC things no :wink:


----------



## Tobeman (Oct 30, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Tobeman said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag said:
> ...


"Thing"? That's far too kind to describe the rolling stock from 1977 they are still clinging on to. Monstrosity is more like it...

Hopefully you read my thread in Welcome - New Users to guess my TOC... if not get out of my head!

For those reading this unaware of FCC and their service - this sums it up nicely :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I used to commute on a 313 from Wembley to Euston , not so bad when you aren't having to pay though. Easier to guess who it is when we share a main line. :wink:


----------



## Tobeman (Oct 30, 2010)

That must be like a 10 mile journey... try Baldock to Kings Cross! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

On that note, time for me to hit the sack to muster the strength before returning to the grind tomorrow... :roll:


----------

